

Is Instacart Deceptive? - jonathanmayer
http://webpolicy.org/2014/07/08/instacart/

======
CocaKoala
Doesn't Instacart display the price they're charging you for each item? If you
can go to the store and get milk for 3 dollars and Instacart says "Milk: 4
Dollars", I'm not quite clear on what's deceptive or misleading about that.

